
The Exponent IPO [audio] - Miiu
https://exponent.fm/episode-173-the-exponent-ipo/
======
lawrenceyan
WeWork is a perfect example of how Wall Street, and finance as a whole, fails
to understand why the Silicon Valley / Bay Area is successful.

A tech company isn't just a tech company because you call it one, and want to
have a higher valuation or P/E ratio. You have to actually have the technology
to back it up.

------
gigatexal
I just love the podcast. The report between the two hosts is amazing. And the
insights are great -- I often say to myself: "Hmm, I never thought about it
that way!"

